# MicroFire Warrior-II K2000 MSRP $420



## john2551 (Feb 28, 2006)

More info here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1294451&postcount=26
Also, a 5% to 15% discount should apply to this light: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1276338&postcount=1


----------



## CLHC (Feb 28, 2006)

Curious; are you planning to purchase this one? If you do, I wonder how it'll fair with your AE PowerLight. That's all. . .

Enjoy!


----------



## john2551 (Feb 28, 2006)

#1) Yes

#2) We will see!


----------



## CLHC (Feb 28, 2006)

Way to go John! Looking forward to your take on it.

Enjoy!


----------



## AlanH (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for bringing this to attention. Are you handling a feeler thread or should we just contact PTS direct ?

I am up for one of these, especially if I can quick charge it from the truck 12v.

What kind of beam distance are you getting clearly illuminated with the AE24W ?

I have a specific requirment of being able to shoot foxes out to 300 yards. Normally we use handheld Lightforce units but they are so big and clumsy. I want to switch to HID solely but apart from my Ufokillerz/Mag HID, I don't really have much experience with them. The big Costco type unit is way to big !

Alan


----------



## john2551 (Mar 1, 2006)

Alan

#1) Your welcome, but I have nothing to do with the sale of this light. PTS is 3000+ miles away from me.

#2) I don't own a AE24W

John


----------



## DoubleDutch (Mar 4, 2006)

John,

Do you think PTS is still considering to give out a loaner, as Mike offered some time ago? And who would be able to test it thouroughly?

Kees


----------



## john2551 (Mar 4, 2006)

Kees,

I hope so! I think Jeff Hong (Mr. Ted Bear) should test the current 24w HID king, the AE PL24 against this K2000R in the usual spot over in Chatsworth Park.

John


----------



## DoubleDutch (Mar 4, 2006)

John,

That would be the logical shoot-out, and I'm very curious how the Warrior will stand its ground. Isn't the AELight actually around 1300 Lumen? At about half the size and half the runtime, the Warrior will probably be in the same class. Let's hope it is!

Kees


----------



## john2551 (Mar 5, 2006)

Kees,

The AE PL24 bulb is rated at 1800 lumens but in real use the light produces +/- ~1300 lumens. The AE PL24 has twice the runtime of the MF K2000R but it is also twice as long. Let's just hope the MF performs as well or better than the AE. If it flops like the W/E Shark-II 24w HID, then we will all be disappointed.

Stay tuned,

John


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Mar 5, 2006)

HI all

Bring emm on!


----------



## john2551 (Mar 6, 2006)

Jeff,

Mike @ PTS said the new MF K2000 & K2000R "may" be arriving with his next order. Not 100% sure. I just hope it's not a couple more months!

John


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I emailed my contact at MicroFire over a week ago and have had no response yet. As soon as I hear something I’ll let you all know


----------



## arikm6 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hallo [email protected] an all the others in this forum,

a few days ago i wrote an e-mail to your company pts, if they would ship the k2000r to germany. They answered no.
Could you tell me why? There is no chance for me to get a warrior II k2000r in germany.

Thank you.


----------



## john2551 (Mar 18, 2006)

The MF K2000R page has been updated with new pics & info: http://www.microfire.cn/Warrior-II-K2000R.htm

Wow! This light weighs just over 1 pound! (550 grams)


----------



## arikm6 (Mar 19, 2006)

oh yeah,


this is the ultimate tactical hid-light.


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 19, 2006)

Thats a nice size for tactical HID. Waiting for its comparision beamshot.


----------



## john2551 (Mar 21, 2006)

arikm6 said:


> oh yeah,
> 
> 
> this is the ultimate tactical hid-light.


 
Yes, the shape, size, & weight is excellent for tactical uses.


----------



## arikm6 (Mar 21, 2006)

I still hope, that pts will ship this light to germany. There is no company in germany, which sells the k2000r :thumbsdow!


----------



## arikm6 (Mar 21, 2006)

And sorry for my bad english.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 21, 2006)

arikm6 said:


> oh yeah,
> 
> 
> this is the ultimate tactical hid-light.




I'm very interested in this unit also but wait until the beamshots are posted before you make an conclusions 


Mac


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 21, 2006)

Dito ...  ... any idea about a release date ?
And any idea how the 8x123 body will perform ... meaning ... will it reach identical power and runtime as the Li-Ion body?
bernie


----------



## john2551 (Mar 25, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Dito ...  ... any idea about a release date ?
> And any idea how the 8x123 body will perform ... meaning ... will it reach identical power and runtime as the Li-Ion body?
> bernie


 
Mike @ PTS said it "might" arrive with his next shipment. I hope it does.


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 9, 2006)

:bump: any update on this light? 
I m very eager to know how it will perform.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Apr 17, 2006)

Same here


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 22, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> :bump: any update on this light?
> I m very eager to know how it will perform.



I spoke with Mike apparently they dropped the Microfire line.... 


Kiss this light goodbye....from PTS anyway.


Mac


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 22, 2006)

Bad news ...


----------



## InfidelCastro (Apr 23, 2006)

Why was the bulb color temperature so high? 7000K? Jeez. I would go for 4000K. Some people would prefer 5500-6000K. But 7000K? What are they thinking..


----------



## scaredofthedark (Apr 23, 2006)

don't think it matters now, not to me anyways. seeing how PTS dropped the microfire line....  

and yea i would prefer 4K too


----------



## DoubleDutch (Apr 24, 2006)

Pity. I still think the AELight is too bulky for my needs.
Maybe time to give a hard look at something else instead (EL; TL).

Kees


----------



## Solomon MK2 (Apr 25, 2006)

This is OT, but I saw this light for sale on eBay for $330 (or was it $380?) just last night.


----------



## john2551 (Apr 26, 2006)

Solomon MK2 said:


> This is OT, but I saw this light for sale on eBay for $330 (or was it $380?) just last night.


 
It is not OT! We are interested! Post the eBay link!


----------



## JT (Apr 26, 2006)

Solomon MK2 said:


> This is OT, but I saw this light for sale on eBay for $330 (or was it $380?) just last night.



Are your sure it was not the Microfire 500 model that has been listed for quite a while now at $330?

Juan


----------



## larryk (Apr 26, 2006)

It is there 10 watt version,

http://cgi.ebay.com/Microfire-k500R...yZ106988QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Solomon MK2 (Apr 26, 2006)

Yep, that's the one. Wrong light? Oops, sorry.


----------



## john2551 (Jul 1, 2006)

Solomon MK2 said:


> Yep, that's the one. Wrong light? Oops, sorry.


 
Yeah, but this is the right one: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1481902&postcount=15


----------

